# EuphoriaMaltese has website...Updated



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pups are available at EuphoriaMaltese. I got my Lexie from Jessica. Looks like one of the female pups is a Rhapsody's Smart Remark daughter and a Thriller granddaughter. There is also a Thriller grandson as well.
Did not know if anyone was looking for a pup. Looks like all her retirees are gone...

http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Her site is really nice!!

Gosh, those two larger males are only $1,000. What a great opportunity for someone to get a quality Malt ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh awesome!! *goes to drool*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 15 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671347


> Her site is really nice!!
> 
> Gosh, those two larger males are only $1,000. What a great opportunity for someone to get a quality Malt ...[/B]


yes Sher, I think maybe the economy is causing the price reductions also, it is a great opportunity though :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GORGEOUS :wub: Great fur too , a MUST in my house  Those prices look positively AUSTRALIAN . Sarah


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So cute~~~

The little girl is my fave. :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I like their website, and the furkids are beautiful!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Nov 15 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671284


> Pups are available at EuphoriaMaltese. I got my Lexie from Jessica. Looks like one of the female pups is a Rhapsody's Smart Remark daughter and a Thriller granddaughter. There is also a Thriller grandson as well.
> Did not know if anyone was looking for a pup. Looks like all her retirees are gone...
> 
> http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/[/B]


For anyone looking for a new addition, I noticed on Euphoria website that her prices have been reduced. Looks like the economy has affected us all but is a great opportunity for someone looking to buy a quality pup.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

$800. Omg. Must not run for the phone. Must not run for the phone. I already have 2 wonderful and sweet puppies. I love them so much. I don't need another. Must not run for the phone!

The first little girl has such a sweet face! What a great price for her! I wonder what they want for that last little boy. He sure is cute too...gosh they're all darling!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, those prices are amazing!

$2000 for a a darling female with CH parents? Very nice. :biggrin: 

And those boys are only $800. Wowza!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww omg they are all so beautiful.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 19 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673892


> OMG, those prices are amazing!
> 
> $2000 for a a darling female with CH parents? Very nice. :biggrin:
> 
> And those boys are only $800. Wowza![/B]


I know. This girl is special. She is a Thriller grand-daughter and a Smarty daughter (currently Smarty is #1 maltese)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely :wub: jo


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

BUMP. Looks like a female and male are available for anyone looking for a furbaby. Joker is the father and Sarah (Smarty daughter) are the parents. http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* Wonderful eyes...and I am lovin' the face on her "CHASE" :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Apr 13 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762015


> BUMP. Looks like a female and male are available for anyone looking for a furbaby. Joker is the father and Sarah (Smarty daughter) are the parents. http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/puppies.html[/B]


So cute! I love that boy! :wub: 

And Chase is stunning! :smheat:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 14 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762180


> * Wonderful eyes...and I am lovin' the face on her "CHASE" :wub: :wub: :wub: *[/B]


I have been loving Chase since the first time I saw him on her website. He has deff. grown up beautifully. :wub: :wub:


----------

